
New way to packing: uPackingList for IOS - Tolstokoraya
http://upackinglist.nixsolutions.mobi/
======
Tolstokoraya
The uPackingList application is designed to turn packing into fast and easy
activity for any journey – business trip, vacation, family picnic, fishing,
etc.

You can easily create lists of necessary items and control your packing
process. Update your packing list whenever you think you need yet another
thing to take. You can create and maintain unlimited number of lists and use a
built-in items catalogue, which is simply customize for your needs. Beside
things, a list can include tasks you need to complete before leaving. This
way, your simplify your travel preparation – just check every item you packed
and no detail will be lost.

